# HCC Maui Suggestions



## puffpuff (Aug 23, 2007)

Going to HCC Maui Sept 8-15. Would appreciate suggestions and pointers .


----------



## Laura7811 (Aug 23, 2007)

How exciting....If your into Luau's...Old Lahaina Luau is the best....google it, they have a webpage, and it's best to buy tix in advance, because they do sell out....

Have a great time.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 27, 2007)

Puff,

We'll be at the High Country Club Maui property in mid-Oct.  I'd suggest you get the "Maui Revealed" book.  It has great info on many things to do in Maui!

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Tedpilot (Aug 29, 2007)

I've not stayed at this unit yet but have been to Maui a few times prior to my membership.  If you snorkel, a must is the trip out to Molikini Reef (I think that is the name), an old volcanic crator that can only be reached by boat and certainly worth it.  Concur w/ the Old Lahina Luau, it is fun.  Also, the Maui revealed book is superb and a must read.  We hiked to a few blow-holes off of the beaten path an dthey were great.  Enjoy!


----------



## travelguy (Aug 30, 2007)

Tedpilot said:


> I've not stayed at this unit yet but have been to Maui a few times prior to my membership.  If you snorkel, a must is the trip out to Molikini Reef (I think that is the name), an old volcanic crator that can only be reached by boat and certainly worth it.  Concur w/ the Old Lahina Luau, it is fun.  Also, the Maui revealed book is superb and a must read.  We hiked to a few blow-holes off of the beaten path an dthey were great.  Enjoy!



Ted,

Welcom to TUG and HCC!!


----------



## Tedpilot (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Doug.     New to TUG and I like the posts a lot...still catching up on all of the HCC reading around here.  I have the 2nd or 3rd group membership that was issued from HCC...so we've been members for awhile (Dec 05).  My wife and I joined with my sister's family and got in on the ground floor of this great opportunity.


----------



## puffpuff (Sep 12, 2007)

*Maui Unit Report*

In Maui now. The unit is actually part of a complex of condos under the Outrigger brand of condo hotels. 
http://www.outriggerpalmsatwaileacondo.com/?src=ppc_google_brandonly

Checking in is easy, and there is a local on site Expedia conceige for tickets.

There is a small pool within the compound within walking distance from the unit. The compound is nice and clean with matured trees. 

The unit itself has a garden view and 80% privacy which is not bad. you do wake up to songs of the birds. 

Its about 1/2 mile from the nearest beach and 1.5 miles from the Grand Willea.


Comparing to other HCC units, I consider this one notch lower in terms of furnishing. Clean and basic, definitely not as elaborate as some of the mountain properties. X box with a few games,and a few movies. Not well stocked .

The wi-fi is superfast even with four laptops going at the same time. 
The bed in the Master is supersoft. I am not sure if it is by design or its just older. 

The washer works well, but the dryer does not dry even after 1.5 hours of "regular" drying. There is a mid-week cleaning provided at no extra charge. 

Property prices are pretty high, and the unit is worth north of $1 milllion. So for the buck, there should be no complaint. Willea is a nice and quite area. No timeshares are permitted, and the "crowd" is more mellow. Right now its heading into slow season . 

Big safeway  , Jamba juice etc is about 2-4 miles out of town and easily accessible . There is a smaller shopping plaza within 1/2 mile but we have yet to visit. 

There are two beach chairs, 3 sets of snokel gear, two boggy board in the unit. I have to buy one more buggy board and will likely just leave it in the unit for others to use when I leave. They are packed in bags with wheels and straps so it is easy to carry and very handy. There is a cooler in the unit but only enough for 12 cans of soda and not much else. There is no umbrella. 

For those that like wine, there is a wine cooler in the kitchen ,and all appliances works well. No cooking oil provided.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you have access to the pools/beach at the Grand Wilea Resort?

Four laptops...what are you doing...having a LAN party?

Please send a e-mail to HCC regarding the dryer and have them repair or replace the unit as there is a problem here. It could be as simple as a clogged vent or the unit needs to be replaced.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 12, 2007)

> Its about 1/2 mile from the nearest beach


 hows the walk and the beach itself?


----------



## travelguy (Sep 12, 2007)

Puff,

Thanks for the info.  We'll be there in October!  Keep us updated on your adventures throughout the week.

Have a blast!


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Sep 12, 2007)

puffpuff said:


> In Maui now. There is a small pool within the compound within walking distance from the unit.
> 
> The unit itself has a garden view and 80% privacy which is not bad.
> Its about 1/2 mile from the nearest beach and 1.5 miles from the Grand Willea.
> ...



Thanks for the great update!

Unfortunately, this confirms my greatest concern with HCC and other "affordable" DCs.  The pool is small, the view is garden, and it's 1/2 mile to the nearest beach.

When I travel 6000 miles and several time zones to get to a vacation paradise, I want to have an ocean view, multiple pools and a barefoot stroll to the beach.


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 12, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> Thanks for the great update!
> 
> Unfortunately, this confirms my greatest concern with HCC and other "affordable" DCs.  The pool is small, the view is garden, and it's 1/2 mile to the nearest beach.
> 
> When I travel 6000 miles and several time zones to get to a vacation paradise, I want to have an ocean view, multiple pools and a barefoot stroll to the beach.



Unfortunately, even the $3 million homes in this area have small pools, 1/2 mile to the beach and limited views, just check out the new homes planned by ER in this location.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 12, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> Thanks for the great update!
> 
> Unfortunately, this confirms my greatest concern with HCC and other "affordable" DCs.  The pool is small, the view is garden, and it's 1/2 mile to the nearest beach.
> 
> When I travel 6000 miles and several time zones to get to a vacation paradise, I want to have an ocean view, multiple pools and a barefoot stroll to the beach.



This really only applies to Hawaii properties.


----------



## puffpuff (Sep 13, 2007)

There was some kind of reciprocity arrangement with another hotel on using a bigger pool  but it has been cancelled two years ago from my talking to the manager here.

My kids all bring their  own laptop. 

Have talked to the housekeeping about dryer. By the way ,there are three air con which is very nice. There is also a nice breeze if you open the patio. 

Ocean front condos are running about $800 a night for 2 bedroom. For the price of HCC, I think what you get is par for course. Obviously a B grade location but the price reflects that also. While it is nice to have a ocean front unit, Willea is an expansive location in terms of real estate.  I think HCC is smart to find B grade in A grade location rather than the reverse. But that is my take. 

There is a long paved  walkway about 30 minutes one way along the beach which is very very nice and it can be easily accesible by car about 1/2 mile from the condo, or you can simply walk there and get started. The path is ocean front , passes by all the major hotels ( Marriott, Grand Willea, Four Seasons, Fairmont etc)  and is spectacular. Lots of people walking and running in the am. 

There beach are alll public. Beach in front of Grand Willea has lounge chair any one can use free of charge at any time. you need to bring your own towel and umbrella. there is an umbrella rental place which will provide heavy duty beach  umbrella and towels for $50 a day. 

There are multiple public beach access, but parking can be problematic unless you go early. This time of the year is ok. We have no problem . 

Housekeeping is here to day and did a good job.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 13, 2007)

Do they allow golf carts?

Can you ask if any hotels (Marriott, Grand Willea, Four Seasons, Fairmont etc) let HCC members use the pools for free?


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Sep 24, 2007)

puffpuff said:


> Going to HCC Maui Sept 8-15. Would appreciate suggestions and pointers .



I assume you are back.  Hope you had a terrific time!  Any further updates on the HCC property and experience?


----------



## puffpuff (Sep 24, 2007)

Overall, we find our stay more than satisfactory. As far as value is concern, there is no doubt that you are geting a lot of bang for the buck. Willea Beach Villa, a two year old ocean front resort next to Grand Wailea about 3-5 minute drive away, has two bedroom garden view units going for $880 a night and ocean view units of same for $1200 a night, with a three night min now, and a 14 night min during Christmas. Even iwthin the Outrigger where HCC is located, furnishing are not that good compare to the HCC unit by a long shot, and no internet and BBQ for a charge.

Wailea as a whole  is a bit more upscale than Kanapali and only a step down from Kapaula. Most DCs have their units in Wailea, including ER and UR.  Its more quiet at night, and  the crowd is more towards Four seasons , if you know what I mean in terms of demographics. ( Interestingly, I did walk thru Four Seasons and find it really cramped and compare to other Four Seasons, so I am not impressed) 

We did not eat out much so cannot give recommendations, although we were told taht the Spago at Four Seasons is excellent. If you are at Kihea, I find Joys has some good vegetarian food ( one of our family member  is vegetarian). For those who like BBQ, There is a full size BBQ on site and you dont have to pay to use, and it works great.

There are many activies, from bike down the volcano to snorkeling. We find the cheapest way to get tickets is by visiting one of the timeshare resealers ( or simply call them on the phone. They are advertised in many  "visit maui" brochure available everywhere). They have the best discont and can book on the fly for you  and no timeshare attandance is required. 

As I hvave mentioned before the internet is supefast .  I use it to upload to central server my photos at night and its a breeze. 

If you need emergency supplies, there is a ABC store about 2 miles away in a big complex called Shops at Wailea. ABC is the Hawaiin equivalent of 7-11 but  much more upscale. My kids find some keychains cheap ( 50 cents each) for souvenirs to bring home for their friends. There is not much you can find for 50 cents nowadays. We bought a beach umbrella there for about $14 which is great as we can use it everywhere. Beach umbrella rental is $50 per day .  There are also boggy board and snorkel gear for sale at ABC  thought HCC provide 3 sets of  good quality snorkel gear with fins and two boards for those who are interested.

As far as the unit itself, in addition to my previous review, the master bedroom tub is not suitable for soaking as too small and too shallow. Its  a regular tub with shower attachement. The wall of the  second bedroom is really three folding screens ( nice ones), so privacy is a bit limited.I think these are all function of price point. .

Movie stock is scanty, and X box games are limited. 

I wrote to HCC about fixing the dryer and they said they would get on it. 

I also suggest that HCC should put a portable ipod boombox in each unit for about $50 and that would offer an convenience. 

The closest beach excess from HCC unit is ony about 0.7 miles away on a side street on the way to Grand Wailea. I think itis called Ulula Beach. Lots of people snorkel and scuba there in the morning , and from there you can start your beach walk which is excellent. If you are an exercise fan, that should not be missed, and you can see turtles in the distances from time to time, aside from passing thru all the major hotels. 

I rate the location B, furnishing B, value A. 

Hope this helps and I wish everyone going have a good time.


----------



## vivalour (Sep 24, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> Thanks for the great update!
> 
> Unfortunately, this confirms my greatest concern with HCC and other "affordable" DCs.  The pool is small, the view is garden, and it's 1/2 mile to the nearest beach.
> 
> When I travel 6000 miles and several time zones to get to a vacation paradise, I want to have an ocean view, multiple pools and a barefoot stroll to the beach.



Same here. Could I be "spoiled & lazy"?


----------



## puffpuff (Sep 25, 2007)

vivalour said:


> Same here. Could I be "spoiled & lazy"?


You are right, no low end DC will fit you. EVen midlevel  DC will not fit you. For example,  ER has multiple homes in Maui, but they are not ocean view and not barefoot  distance to the beach. UR  Elite properties are within the Waliea Villa Resort and have ocean view and barefoot to beach. Those may be more appropriate for your standard. 

Maui happens to be one of the most expansive places to have a home, and Willea happens to be one of the top areas in Maui.  That is why many DC dont even have Maui locations at all, and if they do, they usually start out in the BIg Island or Oahu where you tend to get more house and better location for the buck. 

 HCC homes are around 1 million, and that is the ultimate constraint on the quality and location. To put things into perspective,  propertiues that fit your crieteria in Wailea will cost from $1500-$2000 a night to rent for three bedroom 2500 sq feet condo as what UR elite has in Wailea Villa Resort. They cost on open market about 3,000,000 to purchase, and these are not houses but condos. That is why even ER cannot come up with oceanview or barefoot access home in Wailea for their members base on their pricing criteria. 

YOu are probably best to rent as you go and cherry pick your locations to fit your needs on a case by case basis  instead of joining a DC as I doubt any DC will fit your needs at this time unless you are preapred to pay out $500000 to join.


----------



## vineyarder (Sep 25, 2007)

> The HCC unit is actually part of a complex of condos under the Outrigger brand of condo hotels.



That's a bit disappointing; Outrigger has some great properties in Australia & NZ but the Hawaii properties don't seem very impressive... and I just checked rates at the Outrigger Wailea over Spring Break and found rates for a 2 bedroom garden view condo for $259 per night (oceanview is $309)... though there is no comparison between the sleek furnishings of the HCC unit and the pretty dated & shabby furnishings of the standard Outrigger units.  Probably will just continue to use my points to stay at the Ritz Carlton in Kapalua, and use HCC and PE/UR for most other destinations... 



> YOu are probably best to rent as you go and cherry pick your locations to fit your needs on a case by case basis instead of joining a DC as I doubt any DC will fit your needs at this time unless you are preapred to pay out $500000 to join.



Vivalour, I'm not sure that I agree with puffpuff here (though I usually do); I think that you just won't be happy with Maui destinations in any DC below $0.5M entry...  The UR home on Oahu looks gorgeous (and would be available through reciprocity if you join PE Premiere before the merger), or just plan on using luxury hotels or renting a place when you want Maui...  But I wouldn't rule out DCs just beacuse of 1 destination!

Puffpuff - I assume from this post that you are now also a member of 2 DCs (UR + HCC)?


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Sep 25, 2007)

Did HCC buy the Maui property or is this one of the locations they leased?


----------



## puffpuff (Sep 25, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> That's a bit disappointing; Outrigger has some great properties in Australia & NZ but the Hawaii properties don't seem very impressive... and I just checked rates at the Outrigger Wailea over Spring Break and found rates for a 2 bedroom garden view condo for $259 per night (oceanview is $309)... though there is no comparison between the sleek furnishings of the HCC unit and the pretty dated & shabby furnishings of the standard Outrigger units.  Probably will just continue to use my points to stay at the Ritz Carlton in Kapalua, and use HCC and PE/UR for most other destinations...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed with your assessement and comments.  There for sure many ways to skihn a cat. Maui is an exceptional case. glad you point that out. 

The ritz at Kapalua is suberb. I visited them this time. They have a residential fractional developement under construction at this time  which  is best in class. They are selling a two bedroom unit there with  21 days usage ( no christmas) for 380,000 up front and 17000 annual dues ( include twice a day housekeeping and free golf and a deed) .  ER is building an enclave of 20 some units in the same general area, no ocean view.  RC hotel is currently under massive renovation and will be fantastic when finished. YOu cannot go wrong.  I would  agree wthat staying in Kapaula as first choice and save HCC Maui  for other locations is a smart move.

Comparing to the few  mountain properties I have visited in HCC, Maui is a bit of a letdown relatively speaking, but yes, if you look at the overall package of what is offered , its still value for money in my view if it fits into one's lifestyle.  

Yes I am  in two clubs. If you are into Maui, With your PE,  If you want to stay in Walei, you will love both UR properties which I understand will be available to your use after the merger. The house is just accross the street from HCC , in a gated community, has its own pool and large screen TV in seperate family room. Their  2 bedroom condo is in Waleia Villas.  You can also use the reciprocal privilege to use the   3 larger three bedroom UR Elite properties also in Walei Villa and they are spectacular with  ocean view in a ocean front resort and barefoot to beach walk. 

Not sure if HCC Maui is owned or leased.


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 25, 2007)

puffpuff said:


> Yes I am  in two clubs. If you are into Maui, With your PE,  If you want to stay in Walei, you will love both UR properties which I understand will be available to your use after the merger. The house is just accross the street from HCC , in a gated community, has its own pool and large screen TV in seperate family room. Their  2 bedroom condo is in Waleia Villas.  You can also use the reciprocal privilege to use the   3 larger three bedroom UR Elite properties also in Walei Villa and they are spectacular with  ocean view in a ocean front resort and barefoot to beach walk.
> .



You are in UR Platinum. Why did you not stay at those properties?


----------



## vivalour (Sep 25, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> Vivalour, I'm not sure that I agree with puffpuff here (though I usually do); I think that you just won't be happy with Maui destinations in any DC below $0.5M entry...  The UR home on Oahu looks gorgeous (and would be available through reciprocity if you join PE Premiere before the merger), or just plan on using luxury hotels or renting a place when you want Maui...  But I wouldn't rule out DCs just beacuse of 1 destination!
> 
> Puffpuff - I assume from this post that you are now also a member of 2 DCs (UR + HCC)?



Thank you all, guys -- in fact Hawaii is a bit of unknown territory for us -- we are well travelled in North America, Turks, some of Europe, Africa and India, but not Hawaii! We wouldn't expect every single property to be perfectly suited to what we want, nor would we expect every leisure trip to involve a DC!  Would be nice, though -- dream on....We're still awaiting printed material from HCC, and listing our questions for a call to PE.


----------



## puffpuff (Sep 25, 2007)

LTTravel said:


> You are in UR Platinum. Why did you not stay at those properties?


Its a timing issue. I booked the HCC Maui quite sometime ago.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 25, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> Did HCC buy the Maui property or is this one of the locations they leased?



HCC owns the Maui property.


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 25, 2007)

puffpuff said:


> Yes I am  in two clubs.
> 
> .



A little off the subject, but you never seem to mention your experiences with UR platinum. Any comments?


----------



## puffpuff (Sep 25, 2007)

I   have not use it yet because my schedule is booked 15 months out  . I did tour a few of their properties.


----------

